# Pixie Pix



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are some photos of Pixie and Buffy today!
(They are not of the greatest quality so a decent camera is going to the top of the wish list!)
























































































































We have all had a very fun day...Both puppies and their owners are cream crackered!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrrrrrr there really good
I keep asking this but am i the only new mumnot letting my pup play outside??

Your garden looks very puppy proof better then mine
And yes our sons have got similar hairdo's ha ha


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous pics!!

Donna, I will be letting Max outside to play (supervised), we've never had dogs in our back garden xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Those photos are so out of focus! But thanks anyway!
The garden looks like Fort Knox! Will take chick wire off when she gets bigger.
Had the garden men round on mon and they did a really good job,bit pricey but well well worth it,she is doing really well with toilet training so far and im sure its because it feels so relaxing just letting her out when she cries! My mum has a huge open garden so its not so easy for her she is taking buffy out on a lead for toilet,think this will be tough,so she is going to just chicken wire a section off,they are planning to move so she didnt want have anything major done!

I actually worried that she is going out too much to play,although we dont get dogs in our garden,just deer,pheasants,cats etc


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea we have a rabbit problem at the mo,will ask vet tomorrow as Buddy loves it out there he was just running around like a mad thing

Even funnier when my daughter went on the trampoline he was bouncing on the floor like her ha ha

He keeps chewing grass and has picked up some feathers yuck so dont want him to get ill.

Have found a puppy training place it starts 13th August perfect !!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie has found feathers,leaves and Lavender fun,my concern is we have lots of plum trees in our garden and some are falling off,are they poisonous? have been picking up the ones i see,but it does worry me! She has also been introduced to our rabbit Bambi....hope this is ok too? Questions Question!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh god never thought about that ,we have a damson tree ? I hate them so never pick them so they always fall all over the lawn 

Great im gonna have to start making jam more jobs to do !


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

pixie said:


> Pixie has found feathers,leaves and Lavender fun,my concern is we have lots of plum trees in our garden and some are falling off,are they poisonous? have been picking up the ones i see,but it does worry me! She has also been introduced to our rabbit Bambi....hope this is ok too? Questions Question!


Our neighbours have a pear tree and Dylan just stuffs himself stupid with pears once they are ripe. The other neighbour has a plum tree, so it's really fun! At least it's BARF!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so so so cute! and adorable that they both took a little nap on either side of that thing. too cute


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

They're soooo sweet 
Your photos are great


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pics, especially like the one of her in her crate with all her teddies....ahh. 

BTW, not sure if you ordered your NI yet? Can you PM me your full name as don't recall seeing it yet? Your 'slot' on the list is coming up soon.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Choctastic puppies! They are really sweet x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures Becky... must have missed that you'd brought Pixie home, I love the close up shots of their faces, is she ok when Buffy goes home x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are some recent photos of Pixie and Buffy,cant believe how much bigger they are now than these first pictures! Im no David Bailey so they arent upto the high standard of some other ILMC members pix,both girls are just the loves of mine and my mums life.....:love-eyes: Sorry hubby! Even my nanny who has severe allergies to dogs and just about everything else,and who is not an animal lover..loves them and has them in her house....no allergies atall! 

I have got Buffy staying with us all next week so my comment of 'love of my life' may be replaced with something less loving lol x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Got my hopes up then i thought there were more photos?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Here they are i hope!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the 'windswept' one! Is the one with white Buffy, your Mum's? Are they from the same breeder/litter?

When you talk about puppy-proofing your garden what does that involve? Our new garden is 10m x 6m so I'd worry that if I proofed some areas it would be too small for a puppy. It has beds around the outside - is that what you proof. I've heard that Cockapoos like to dig...! 

Turi x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

In the first pic you can see the difference in coat texture x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Turi said:


> I love the 'windswept' one! Is the one with white Buffy, your Mum's? Are they from the same breeder/litter?
> 
> When you talk about puppy-proofing your garden what does that involve? Our new garden is 10m x 6m so I'd worry that if I proofed some areas it would be too small for a puppy. It has beds around the outside - is that what you proof. I've heard that Cockapoos like to dig...!
> 
> Turi x


Hi Turi, We just stock wire fenced and overlapped this with chicken wire! Put my mind at rest and the best thing we ever did,looks a bit like chicken wire city but at least she cant escape,this is in one part of our garden the main bit is open with Laurel hedge,fencing(picket) and a bit of stock fencing again,so she could def get out and wont be allowed out there until a little bigger so she cant squeeze through bits! Yes Buffy has more white on her chest and a little on her nose too x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

God I hadn't even thought about proofing the garden... back to the planning spreadsheet...! 

Turi x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Really lovely pictures of two gorgeous puppies.

You can google 'toxic foods and your dog' and various web sites will give you info, particularly about garden fruits and plants. Apple pips and some fruit stones (eg cherries, peach, plum) are toxic as they contain cyanide. I know a dog that was hospitalised for a week after eating windfall cherries.

Chicken wire is not expensive and is useful to partition off parts of the garden (Izzy jumped over at about 6 months old).

They should be allowed to play outside, maybe you just need to watch them! However they can pick up something and run away with it very fast, so that you can't catch them!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Becky she looks gorg! well they both do ,i love seeing how theve changed def looking like cockapoos now!!! Nice matching sort crates as well


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Weve chicken wired and deer proof wired all our boundery (however i think you have to be careful with chicken wire as the y can cut their paws if you dont cuvre the ends away from you) There is special galvanised dog proof wire but i think its alot more expensive.Mind you Buddy has still had a go at digging up my plants it would be a nightmare fencing all that off so ive just had to put up with it.


----------

